# How can I tell when my rat is nearly ready to give birth?



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

How will I know when to move my pregnant rat into the tank so she can give birth. Will she gain weight a week before or will any other signs occur a week before so I know?


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Please don't put her in a tank, there's not enough ventilation and can give mum and babies respiratory issues. You'll notice significant weight gain one week before she's due aswell as pronounced nipples.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay thank you my friend has a tank could I use that but put in the bedding that is safe for rats or could they still get ill? Thank you for helping me out I appreciate it also I didn't mean to sound rude when I mentioned pets at home I just didn't want people having ago at me.


----------



## Rosie13Xoxo (Apr 10, 2017)

Okay forget the tank what could I put them in?


----------

